# Squeakers?



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

What does it mean when they refer to birds as "squeakers"? 


Check This


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They are young birds. basicly less then three months old


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

re lee said:


> They are young birds. basicly less then three months old


Thanks. That's kinda what I thought.  Those 2 look like kinda cool birds. I might have to bid on them.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

I also have a question about this. Sweetie, my Feral Pigeon, when I found her 30 days ago, she did have a few baby feathers left on her head and the back of her neck. I think she may have been learning how to fly and was practicing her landing when she injured her leg. The morning after I found her she drank some water for me and when I
gave her wild bird seed she started to flap her wings and squeak. I kept on noticing that when each day went by, her baby feathers were disappearing. She got more beautiful. By the 15 day she wasn't crying anymore. I noticed a little color change in her eyes. She grew about an inch larger. She still will twitch and she will flap her wings and hit the top of her box. She loves to be held because of her leg, but it is almost imposible to do this when I am at the library. She is with me now. I usually make it up to her when my husband and I leave the library. I will leave the computer at the library for a few minutes and when I come back I ask my husband if she was quiet when I was gone. He would say yes she was. I sit down and she begins to flap and make noise. You see when on the second day when I fed her, after she was fed, she rubbed her face and beak against my finger, and I read it from here that that means that the pigeon thinks of you as its mama. Well, mama's back and she is flapping. She knows when mama is back.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

Opps!!!!!!!!!!
I forgot to ask the question. How old is she now? She isn't cooing yet and she likes to roost alot. When will I know if she is a female? How long does it take for her to lay an egg? When am I suppose to look for an egg to appear? Also is it true that a female's head is more flattened and the male's head more rounded? Is it also true that if the pigeon is a female that she will roost more and the male will dance and coo more?

I am new at this.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My guess is when you found Sweety she was about 3-4 weeks old.
You will know for sure if she is a female when she lays her first egg. That can be anywhere from 5 months to a year.
I think it's the other way around. Females have rounder heads, males more flattened.
You could get a clue from the behavior if it's male or female, females are more quiet, males coo more. But that is not always a 100% indicator of the sex.

Reti


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would say it was 4 to 5 weeks old when you found it. Whens will be active as cocks. Just will not strut . In a cage or loft they will perch more. A hen most of the times will be smaller head and body. But I have had hens that would make a cock bird jelious. But not that often. A young hen may not lay for the first say 8 months. With out a cock the eggs wont be any good. A wide vent on most breeds means a hen. Some breeds cock birds will fool you on this. But a feral. I would think would hold true. Tight vent a cock wide vent a hen. And your young bird should be say 2 to 21/2 months old now.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Dunno if this is true or not and can't remember if I read it here in some thread or on some pigeon website... but I read somewhere if you put a mirror in your loft and watch for the birds that peck and puff up at the "other bird" in the mirror, that its probably a cock. Once my new birds are a bit more settled, I may introduce a mirror, take my guess at which are cocks from that and then wait for eggs and we'll see, but I've got a pretty small sample size right now, 6 birds.


----------

